# Predict how the Kiwi above you will die



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2019)

Because why not?
Let's take bets.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 24, 2019)

I've already slit your throat.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Oct 24, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I've already slit your throat.


Being beaten by Black Lives Matter advocates


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I've already slit your throat.


Oh, yeah?


Spoiler: How you will die



What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.

I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words.

You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands.

Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue.

But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. 



Spoiler



You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2019)

Becomes a trap stripper for the Italian mafia; dies by crossfire


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 24, 2019)

Alone.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 24, 2019)

Lego to the foot


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 24, 2019)

Isekai'd by an Isuzu truck.


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2019)

It will just be very messy and very bloody.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 24, 2019)

Untreated syphilis


----------



## HarveyMC (Oct 24, 2019)

Spastic Colon


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 24, 2019)

Complications from a botched sex reassignment surgery


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2019)

Suffocated between my juicy thighs


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 24, 2019)

Given one too many instances of the Bad Touch from Tyrone.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 24, 2019)

Sodomized to death by the Royal Constabulary.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 24, 2019)

autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## Foxxo (Oct 24, 2019)

Vacuum cleaner.


----------



## LazloChalos (Oct 24, 2019)

Suffocation after being shoved inside an anus.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 24, 2019)

Doing one line of coke too many.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 24, 2019)

Poisonous mushroom


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 24, 2019)

A colon to the spastic


----------



## Wish I knew (Oct 24, 2019)

By waifu


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 24, 2019)

Commotio cordis


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 24, 2019)

Happens to look exactly like Trent, gets assaulted to death by Africans craving anus.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 24, 2019)

A broken heart.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Oct 24, 2019)

Meth overdose in Ed Buck's mansion, but not before the butt stuff, like, during.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Oct 24, 2019)

Peacefully in his sleep in his family home surrounded by loved ones, all of whom are in on the plot to poison him for the inheritance.


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 24, 2019)

Heart attack.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 24, 2019)

Turns out the right stage exit leads into a crematorium


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 24, 2019)

Space exposure, after being dared to leave the space station sans helmet and recite the entire alphabet backwards before re-entering.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 24, 2019)

Liver failure when the booze and drugs catch up


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 24, 2019)

Roadkill, run down by a car or fatal car accident.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 24, 2019)

Jaw torn off after getting facefucked by baboons.


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 24, 2019)

Unfortunate accident with a jar of cum


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 24, 2019)

Middle-easterns


----------



## Hal (Oct 24, 2019)

Rabid fox attack


----------



## Recoil (Oct 24, 2019)

@Remove Goat
Bleeding out on a roadside just north of Kabul when an insurgent detonates an IED with a 90's era motorola cellphone, tearing through their unarmored Humvee.

@Arctic Fox shrinking polar ice caps and a concordant lack of prey

@Hal Shot dead leaving a gas station outside of Houston after spitting on a lifted cadillac eldorado full of dirty south hustlas.

(new posts kept getting added to the thread as I was typing)


----------



## Longjack Attack (Oct 24, 2019)

box cutter to the throat


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 24, 2019)

forced cyber sodomy


----------



## Puck (Oct 24, 2019)

cannine aids


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 24, 2019)

Didn't read the instructions


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 24, 2019)

As name says, horrible dysentery and ass cancer.

And before you say it, I already know.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 24, 2019)

Territorial dispute with a gang of wiggers.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (Oct 25, 2019)

Exsanguination due to rape by furries.


----------



## Franjevina (Oct 25, 2019)

Decapitation by mexican cartels .


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 25, 2019)

Cocaine and hookers.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 25, 2019)

Stabbed in prison after being arrested by the Internet Police.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Oct 25, 2019)

Given the electric chair for stabbing someone in internet prison.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Oct 25, 2019)

Accidental Benadryl overdose


----------



## Pukebucket (Oct 25, 2019)

Meat.

Your choice what kind.


----------



## Autisimodo (Oct 25, 2019)

Mad Cow Disease.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Oct 25, 2019)

Demonic summoning gone horribly wrong by gap in the pentagram.


----------



## Revo (Oct 25, 2019)

Suicide bombed by an angry Muslim.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 25, 2019)

Stabbed by a beggar or shot by a niggo.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 25, 2019)

Killed by consuming improperly prepared fugu


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 25, 2019)

Gifted a smallpox blanket by that "helpful" white dude


----------



## Aria (Oct 25, 2019)

killed by a bunch of angry niggers.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Oct 25, 2019)

Kill all whales said:


> killed by a bunch of angry niggers.


Explosive decompression.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 25, 2019)

Massive rectal trauma. Fish were involved.


----------



## Pinochet's Pilot (Oct 25, 2019)

Transition surgery turned septic


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 25, 2019)

Fragging


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 25, 2019)

Got drunk and crashed the helicopter


----------



## Aria (Oct 25, 2019)

shot to death by the allies.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Oct 25, 2019)

Moby Dick got him.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 25, 2019)

Kangaroo boxing


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 25, 2019)

Infection after you eventually pull though with getting bottom surgery.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 25, 2019)

Stabbed by a guido after fighting over a cannoli.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Oct 25, 2019)

blunt force trauma to the head


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 25, 2019)

Severe dehydration after an incident involving several big tiddy goths.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 25, 2019)

Ingestion of blood that turns out to be hiv positive and you can't afford medication


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Oct 25, 2019)

Bow has a hidden spike, extending into the cranium after a delay.


----------



## Bonecollector (Oct 25, 2019)

Too much water pressure on the brain.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 25, 2019)

Choked to death on a massive boner.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2019)

Alienated all of his friends and family when he became the Nazi known as Red Skull. Spent his last minutes hearing nothing other than the cold, uncaring sounds of hospital equipment beeping as they attempted to keep him alive. Then there was only silence when even the machines seemingly concluded he wasn't worth saving.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruptured stomach from over indulgence at Chó Ngoan  Vietnamese Buffet and Veterinary


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2019)

Gets #Metooed and raped on prison


----------



## Alpacawitz (Oct 26, 2019)

asphyxiated by a transgender lesbian weeb who also identifies as asexual


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 26, 2019)

Executed by hanging during the Mewremberg Trials


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 26, 2019)

sharing needles


----------



## Duck Fuckem (Oct 26, 2019)

Sissy Hypnosis Overdose


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Oct 26, 2019)

Beaten to death by an angry mob


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Oct 26, 2019)

Having an intense anxiety attack causing her to wander into the street and get run over by a truck.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 26, 2019)

Windows error shutdown


----------



## Shokaract (Oct 26, 2019)

Killed by the Isekai Truck-kun.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 26, 2019)

from a clod. he sneeze so hard it will kill him.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 26, 2019)

Gravity claiming another victim


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 26, 2019)

Getting a Flu when they are really old and frail.


----------



## pierce your heart (Oct 26, 2019)

baked into a cake and eaten by a whale


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 26, 2019)

pierce your heart said:


> baked into a cake and eaten by a whale


Well... Pierced through their heart.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 26, 2019)

In a car crash.


----------



## pierce your heart (Oct 26, 2019)

gas acident


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 26, 2019)

A tragic accident in the middle of a sex act.


----------



## Bonecollector (Oct 26, 2019)

_Endlösung der Judenfrage_


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 26, 2019)

Hemlock Gin and Juice


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 26, 2019)

something overly dramatic


----------



## Aria (Oct 26, 2019)

Stabbed to death by a tranny weeb.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 27, 2019)

Eaten by Amberlynn after mistaking you for plankton.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Oct 27, 2019)

A really strange, one in a million incident where a local stray cat somehow managed to obtain a handgun, spent a day working out how to use it, and then stormed @Autumnal Equinox 's residence and executed them when they refused to hand over steak.


----------



## Kotaro (Oct 27, 2019)

An incident involving cocktail weenies, rope, and a cow.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 27, 2019)

Stage accident involving several clowns and a grand piano.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 27, 2019)

Failed to properly clean his dick face and the dick cannon malfunctioned causing an explosion.


----------



## Neko GF (Oct 27, 2019)

Bleeding to death after getting ass-raped by a troon.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 27, 2019)

Crushed to death after being humped by a morbidly obese furry


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 27, 2019)

reenacting a bugs bunny cartoon and being gored by a rabbit he eventually molests.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 27, 2019)

Took candy from a stranger.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 27, 2019)

ThrowawayMCL said:


> reenacting a bugs bunny cartoon and being gored by a rabbit he eventually molests.


 
The loli waifu turns out to be a killer robot from the future.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 27, 2019)

He will die eating out cow ass.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 27, 2019)

Septic Shock Syndrome.
--



THOTHunterAlice said:


> The loli waifu turns out to be a killer robot from the future.


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Oct 27, 2019)

Too much anesthesia during knee replacement surgery


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 27, 2019)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> Too much anesthesia during knee replacement surgery



Being so much of a deviant that he explodes into a shitpile of vileness from yiff, to a diet consisting of only chicken tendies, to neko loli porn he found on shadbase.


----------



## edboy (Oct 27, 2019)

car breaks down, raped and murdered at gunpoint.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 31, 2019)

went through the wrong door.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Oct 31, 2019)

Some sort of fatal lewding.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 31, 2019)

Crashing his giant robot after getting a heart attack.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 31, 2019)

Horrible human segway accident


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2019)

GenociderSyo said:


> Horrible human segway accident


Accidentally walks into a church and gets compelled by Christ until turned to dust.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 1, 2019)

Bender said:


> Accidentally walks into a church and gets compelled by Christ until turned to dust.


Fails to make a backup of himself and accidentally gets scrapped.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Nov 1, 2019)

Tries to have sex with a bear. Turns out it's just a furry. Kills himself in shame.


----------



## BlueSylveon (Nov 1, 2019)

Eating contaminated food and getting extreme drunk in the kitchen. Then locking yourself in the walk in freezer


----------



## who dare wins? (Nov 1, 2019)

neurosyphilis from a discord tranny, just like Capone


----------



## Wish I knew (Nov 1, 2019)

Allah akbar’d by the truck of peace


----------



## Pedosnake (Dec 23, 2019)

Ebola'd by the folks of San Francisco.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 23, 2019)

Autoerotic asphyxiation while jacking it to Kaa hypnosis fetish art.


----------



## Book Thief (Dec 24, 2019)

Breaking all of his bones trying to take down Christmas lights on his house.


----------



## A_Skellington (Dec 24, 2019)

Trying to pull his bone out of a rabid squirrel.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 25, 2019)

Shyamalan'd (you were dead the whole time.)


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

gets killed by a guy named phil


----------



## A_Skellington (Dec 25, 2019)

Lots of salt. Online and IRL.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Dec 25, 2019)

Starvation, trapped in a ride that never ends


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Stepped on a thumbtack that was soaked in fentanyl and AIDS blood while barefoot


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 25, 2019)

E-coli or E-bola, either way it will involve body fluids


----------



## Cheemsburbger (Dec 25, 2019)

Tries to be a hero during a bank robbery, goes predictably


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 25, 2019)

Stabbed after getting into a fight with a friend while playing Super Monkey Ball


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 25, 2019)

Hit and run.


----------



## Gorrister (Dec 25, 2019)

The classic aids needle.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jan 12, 2020)

Being clubbed to death.


----------



## Book Thief (Jan 12, 2020)

Being murdered by troons.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 12, 2020)

Fall (for example from ladder)


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 12, 2020)

Shot in the back by Charles Bronson while fleeing from the scene of a crime


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 12, 2020)

alone and afraid


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 12, 2020)

Teflon flake poisoning


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 12, 2020)

Killed by Sam Hyde.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 12, 2020)

Angry Monkey Threesome


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 12, 2020)

Falling out of a tree, entering a coma and dying


----------



## Revo (Jan 13, 2020)

Getting squash by @Eryngium .


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 13, 2020)

Mindflayers


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Mindflayers


Either SARS or H1N1.


----------



## I hate children? (Jan 13, 2020)

Timothy Treadwelled


----------



## Muttnik (Jan 13, 2020)

Surrounded by all the children you ended up raising.


----------



## Strayserval (Jan 13, 2020)

Rear ended on the Highway while trying to merge into the right lane at 4:33, February 15th, 2022


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> Rear ended on the Highway while trying to merge into the right lane at 4:33, February 15th, 2022


Accident involving a Japan Airlines Boom Overture Supersonic aircraft.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Jan 13, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Accident involving a Japan Airlines Boom Overture Supersonic aircraft.


Jenkum overdose.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2020)

lightswitchdoll said:


> Jenkum overdose.


Falling down and breaking neck after a cat scratches their eyes out.


----------



## glittercum (Jan 13, 2020)

Impaled by a cross


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 13, 2020)

Exposure / starvation, after having arms and legs amputated and wounds cauterized. Will be discovered 11 years afterwards in broken elevator of condemned building by thieves seeking to steal copper. Will have chewed off own lips and tongue in attempt to persist.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 13, 2020)

Bullet poisoning


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 13, 2020)

None because i believe you have already perished


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> None because i believe you have already perished


Car wreck because they used their phones while driving.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 27, 2020)

Trapped Picnic Basket


----------



## Pizza Time (Jan 27, 2020)

Cucked to death.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 28, 2020)

Assassinated by a local pizzeria delivery man.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 28, 2020)

Freak accident when all the propane tanks at Mega-lo mart explode


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 28, 2020)

Wank to death on stream


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 28, 2020)

Tortured by cult members with no regard for human life


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 28, 2020)

Fused to a lounge chair by their own excrement and being unable to get back up.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 28, 2020)

Struck by a lighting volt


----------



## Justtocheck (Jan 28, 2020)

cerebral stroke from too much inner world thought.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 28, 2020)

killed by black people in prison (you're in prison because one of your female friends falsely accused you of rape)


----------



## CHING CHONG FWIED WICE (Jan 28, 2020)

Beaten to death by a pack of feral negros for shouting 'nigger' in public


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 1, 2020)

Dies of complications from a sexually-transmitted strain of corona virus.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 1, 2020)

Of old age surrounded by their pack of musculuar toyboys in speedos


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 1, 2020)

Crashing a jetski through a bus full of nuns.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Feb 2, 2020)

Autoerotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 2, 2020)

Impaled to death by the frosted spikes of Guy Fieri


----------



## Bonecollector (Feb 2, 2020)

Eaten by a certain cannibal. He really dislikes rudeness. 🍽


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 2, 2020)

Death by snoo snoo


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 2, 2020)

By corona virus


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 2, 2020)

Death by Corona. The beverage, not the virus.
He will be crushed under several hundred bottles falling out of a truck.


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 2, 2020)

anaphylactic shock due to nut allergy


----------



## karz (Feb 2, 2020)

Suicide by two shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Mr. Bones (Feb 2, 2020)

Death by snu snu


----------



## Wraith (Feb 2, 2020)

Firing his skeleton gun which fires femurs at an increasing horde of zombies in the middle of the Mall of America. One after another they drop, splatting the ground causing an increase of blood splatters and potentially spreading the virus that turned humanity into a reflection of the monsters some people really are inside. Right when the final magazine of ammunition is loaded, Mr. Bones determines to use every last shot and go down swinging. Just at the last round when his bony heart is pounding in his skeletal chest he's killed instantly when a plane explode overhead and my last ex girlfriend falls on him from ten thousand feet. She survives and begins to feast on the carnage.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 5, 2020)

Heart attack while writing fanfiction and eating donuts.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 5, 2020)

Thrown down a well


----------



## GloriousRapeRabbit (Feb 5, 2020)

raped to death by a gang of 24 midgets.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 5, 2020)

Choking to death on the dick of a Donnie Darko rabbit cosplayer


----------



## Ampersandy (Feb 5, 2020)

A motionless rainbow-haired, overweight vampire-hunter with a hammer and sickle tattoo puts a wooden stake through your heart.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 5, 2020)

Surrounded by friends and family...  


After being run over by newly gifted lawnmower


----------



## GenociderSyo (Feb 7, 2020)

Gets strings cut by Rival puppetmaster


----------



## Take Your Pills (Feb 7, 2020)

Death by stampede of hentai enthusiasts


----------



## ️ronic (Feb 7, 2020)

Falling off a cliff while tripping on acid


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 7, 2020)

Well, not from being shot in the eye, but by getting an intrahospitalary infection while recieving surgical treatment for the bullet wound.


----------



## N. Gin (Feb 7, 2020)

Tuberculosis from the Gulags


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Feb 7, 2020)

Shot repeatedly by EU border security after your accent causes them to mistake an innocuous statement as a violent threat.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Feb 7, 2020)

Corruption and partial overwriting of their personality backup files upon transfer and re-initialization to a new Type III shell on Europa in 2163. 

The case went on for some years in the courts, due to the damaged backup still being convinced of their identity despite failing checksums and missing key memories. With the contemporary expansion of the sentience franchise to dilute Separatist voting power, the backup was spun off as a separate individual as a ward of the state. 

This unusual event is still cited in current caselaw.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 7, 2020)

the anesthesiologist "accidentally" gave him the wrong dosage


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 7, 2020)

Trolls from Warhammer 40K ate them.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 8, 2020)

Sucked into a TV


----------



## OlympicFapper (Feb 8, 2020)

Fed into a sausage machine.  Product destined for Ethiopia.


----------



## GloriousRapeRabbit (Feb 8, 2020)

Believe it or not, But lack of fapping will kill you. You will loose all interest and lust and your body, not able to adjust to the nonfap will make your balls explode with accumulated cum leading to bloodloss and death.


----------



## Robert James (Feb 8, 2020)

Electrocution after trying to fuck a television.


----------



## mogg (Feb 8, 2020)

tragic corn silo accident


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 8, 2020)

Brutally shot by an guy across the table.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 9, 2020)

Mange


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 9, 2020)

Impaled by the puppet's schnoz in your avatar.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 9, 2020)

Caught in sonic inflation-gore scenario.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 9, 2020)

A tragic eyeball infection from tainted Visine


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 9, 2020)

Coyote attack.. Lots of them..


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 3, 2020)

Will get hit by a golf cart driven by a fat man


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 3, 2020)

obesity related illness


----------



## soft kitty (Mar 3, 2020)

Beaten to death by dicks


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 3, 2020)

Death by russian fusebox


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 3, 2020)

Beheaded by the Taliban.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 3, 2020)

*teleports behind you*

Nothing personnel, kid


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Mar 3, 2020)

Osteoporosis


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Osteoporosis


Thorium Poisoning


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 4, 2020)

Mauled to death by bears


----------



## Nut-Roaster the 2nd (Mar 4, 2020)

Cliff-related accident.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Mar 4, 2020)

"Not my pitbull's fault you had bad vibes"


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Mar 4, 2020)

someone talks you to death.


----------



## Muzzilicious (Mar 4, 2020)

rabies


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 4, 2020)

Muzzilicious said:


> rabies


DRIVE BY SHOOTING


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 4, 2020)

Bear attack


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 4, 2020)

Suicide


----------



## GenociderSyo (Mar 5, 2020)

Corona Virus


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 5, 2020)

A yandere


----------



## Meaty Spaghetti (Mar 5, 2020)

Car Explosion


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 5, 2020)

choking on a giant meatball


----------



## Fek (Mar 5, 2020)

Alone.


----------



## martin123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Very painfully


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Mar 5, 2020)

martin123 said:


> Very painfully


In a way that's 100% avoidable


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 5, 2020)

Hijacking


----------



## Blue_Snow (Mar 5, 2020)

police shooting or bad drug deal


----------



## Feathers and Stones (Mar 15, 2020)

Freezing to death


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 16, 2020)

Stoned and tarred, but ironically not feathered.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 16, 2020)

Replaced by Bumblbee from the original transformers and forgotten in UHF reruns.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 16, 2020)

Finally just wanders into the light.


----------



## not william stenchever (Mar 16, 2020)

getting headshot by a meteorite while driving on the interstate.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 16, 2020)

Falling off the side of the earth


----------



## Wish I knew (Mar 16, 2020)

Rabies from one of alinitys cats


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Mar 18, 2020)

Suffocation due to being facesat by a Nicaraguan prostitute.


----------



## OlympicFapper (Mar 20, 2020)

Swallowed whole by shanny4christ's vagina.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 20, 2020)

Corona-chan~ but due to overcum to futa fanart of her


----------



## DavieJones714 (Mar 20, 2020)

Beat to death by Rev's baby carrot


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 20, 2020)

DavieJones714 said:


> Beat to death by Rev's baby carrot


Boiled to death in an boiler


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 20, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Boiled to death in an boiler


Snakething's dying wish


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 20, 2020)

Coughing once outside and getting shot by a panicking boomer


----------



## Alex Krycek (Mar 20, 2020)

Dancing off a cliff.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Mar 20, 2020)

in a gun fight


----------



## Cool kitties club (Mar 20, 2020)

Horse cock penetration


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Mar 20, 2020)

Untread reverse-rabies after having bitten an e-thot


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

Explosive decompression


----------



## Aria (Mar 20, 2020)

corona chan gives you a kiss.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 20, 2020)

Lovingly in the arms of your loved ones... having died by swallowing too big of a sandwich made with whale meat.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 22, 2020)

Hugged to death by a Norwegian ski instructor.


----------

